
World’s First Village of Affordable 3D-Printed Homes in Mexico - fortran77
https://www.dwell.com/article/3d-printed-village-icon-new-story-tabasco-mexico-b76d0150
======
duelingjello
I'd like to know how much it would cost to build such homes _at scale._ They
didn't reveal how much it cost, which means it's probably too much at small
quantities so far.

------
ptah
> The first two 3D-printed homes in Tabasco sit side by side on Lavacrete, a
> proprietary material developed by ICON.

vendor lock-in spreads to home construction

------
duelingjello
[https://beta.trimread.com/articles/715](https://beta.trimread.com/articles/715)

------
jaclaz
>Innovations in building technology rarely appear in developing countries
first.

Maybe there is a reason for that.

